
A Hidden Connection Between Digital Physics, Quantum Mechanics, and Relativity - goldenkey
https://scrollto.com/blog/2019/10/25/the-hidden-connection-between-quantum-mechanics-and-relativity/
======
AnimalMuppet
> It is thought to be impossible to do continuous movement in any direction,
> if having to take place on a discrete lattice..ie a chess board..a pixel
> universe. The most famous example is Conway’s Game Of Life.

Followed by an animation of Conway's Game of Life, which launches gliders,
which proceed to continuously to the bottom right until they exit the scene.
If the scene were bigger, the gliders would move until they exited that scene,
too, because they move forever in the same direction. So... that didn't prove
the point very well, did it?

[Edit: Or was the point that you can't do _continuous_ on a discrete lattice;
that is, you can't move 0.1 pixel? Well, yeah, that's kind of trivially true,
and also not very interesting.]

> Is this the connection between Digital Physics, Quantum Mechanics and
> Relativity that we have been seeking?

No.

~~~
goldenkey
> that's kind of trivially true

It actually isn't. Our universe appears to have equal speed of light in all
directions and a full fidelity of directions, the continuum. Both QFT and GR
rest on premise that spacetime is a continuum. However, even if it isn't a
continuum, there are ways to make it seem as high fidelity as possible. These
techniques may be at use in our own very universe, which may indeed be digital
voxels. Everyone is always asking for a reason for QM, for the indeterministic
randomness - here lies a potential answer.

